# Poplar Speedline and top drop.



## Thor's Hammer (Jan 7, 2007)

Max Burton's thread reminded me I had some vids on gogle.
This big Poplar was leaning back over the 400,000 volt transmission lines and a canal. as you've seen, I like taking big tops  

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4754877700686320081&q=tree+work+poplar


----------



## maxburton (Jan 7, 2007)

Very impressive! Your video makes mine look like a Teletubbies episode. I've never set up a speedline, but I've always wanted to. It looks like yours saved you a lot of time. My only complaint is that every time you cut a piece, the camera guy started turning and shaking the thing! Also, it looks like whatever compression you used doesn't like fast motion. I had trouble with that too.


----------

